# Northern Black Widows - Latrodectus variolus



## padkison (Apr 30, 2007)

I've been seeing a lot of these guys in the woods at night.


----------



## JT (May 20, 2007)

what are the chances of you collecting a few and sending them my way???


----------



## OGIGA (May 21, 2007)

I see black widow spiders all the time, but I really want to kill them when I see them. Do you really want some??


----------



## JT (May 21, 2007)

yep!and a Hogna carolinensis or 2 and some carolina mantids too for that matter, but yeah.i want widows, only females though. pm me and we can work out the details.


----------



## eastcoastinverts (May 22, 2007)

I am with JT on that one!!

Great pics also!


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 23, 2007)

Do you not have to be careful in keeping widows? Over here they are put in glass vials, inside plastic tanks and then inside a larger glass tank. :roll:


----------



## JT (May 23, 2007)

lol, :lol: ,

that seems a little extreme to me. i've kept them before and just kept them in 1/2 gallon plastic jars w/ screw on lids. on a shelf in my bedroom.


----------



## Asa (Jun 6, 2007)

I think they're annoying, one's always finding a place underneath my foot.


----------



## padkison (Jun 6, 2007)

Steatoda species often get mistaken for black widows due to their shape and webbing.


----------



## Asa (Jun 6, 2007)

Man that's fat! Is it dead by any chance?


----------



## HempKnight (Jun 6, 2007)

Your black widows are a lot prettier then ours in California. Yours have the nice white strips.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 25, 2007)

I just caught this outside tonight. I'm going to post it in the classifieds so if you want it, let me know because I hate these things and really want to kill them all. :twisted:


----------



## Asa (Jun 25, 2007)

Nooooo! Don't kill it!


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 25, 2007)

Why not??


----------



## Asa (Jun 25, 2007)

Because it's beautiful...*sigh*...

I'm crazy.


----------

